# Cake Formulas...



## mymilkexpired (Nov 16, 2004)

Is there any book or online reference that has basic cake formulas? I'd really like to find something similar to Reinharts bread formulas from Bread Bakers Apprentice... 

Basically what I'd like to do is work on learning the 'science' behind cakes and what is necessary to make the many varieties...


Thanks


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

The best book I have ever read on the subject is Shirley Corrihor's book "Cookwise."

She is a brilliant food scientist and goes into great detail about the various types of cakes, the formulas and all of the ingredients and the role they play in the cake. 

Her book is a classic and indispensible if you are seeking in depth understanding of cake chemistry.

Mark


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Rose Levy Bernbaum's (I know I spelled that wrong - sorry Rose) "The Cake Bible" delves into the science of cakes somewhat. Maybe worth a look.

There is a book called "How Baking Works" (I don't remember the author) that desribes the science of baking in general. It's a bit basic but depending on the level of knowlege you are seeking, it may work for you.

Jock


----------



## mymilkexpired (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions!

I will probably go with the book that Mark mentioned... Once i get started im like a mad scientist, I'll just have to know as much as possible.

Thanks again!!


----------



## mymilkexpired (Nov 16, 2004)

Just wanted to say thanks, I've ordered Shirley's book. I can't wait for it to come in


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

You're welcome.

You won't be disappointed.

Mark


----------



## mymilkexpired (Nov 16, 2004)

I got it today, took a few glances through it and I'm dying to sit down and start reading... I'll probably put an hour in to it tonight!!


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

Shirley Corrihor's book is heralded, although it really isn't strong on recipes. However, seeing that you've already made the purchase, I hope her text supplies the information you need!

On the other hand, several high-quality references:

_How to Make An American Layer Cake_ by Cooks Illustrated (Boston Common Press; 1997)
_
Doughs, Batters, and Meringues_ ("French Professional Pastry Series") by Roland Bilheux, Alain Escoffier
_
Baking Science and Technology_ (2 vols.) by Ernst J. Pyler

_The Baker's Manual_ (5th ed., 2002) by Joseph Amendola & Nicole Rees. Refer to ch. 4, "Cakes." Worthy volume to have in your collection!

_Baking and Pastry : Mastering the Art and Craft_ by Culinary Institute of America (2004 ed.)

_Healthful Quantity Baking_ (Wiley)

_Professional Baking_ by Wayne Gisslen (Wiley | 3 ed., 2000) Refer to ch. 12 (pp. 291ff.): Sections headed "Cake Formula Balance," "Scaling, Panning, and Baking," and "Formulas."

_The Ultimate Muffin Book_ (Morrow; 2004) by Bruce Weinstein, Mark Scarbrough includes 101 master muffin recipes.

On the Web:
http://www.betterbaking.com/recipes.php?
Marcy Goldman's huge recipe archive. (Lots of master recipes for doughs.)

http://www.cooks.com/rec/story/73/
Master Mix recipes.

Master cookie recipe:
http://cookie.allrecipes.com/az/MasterCookieMix.asp

Happy baking!

Lawrence


----------



## mymilkexpired (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the additional response. You are correct on the recipe part, however i bought the book hoping to learn some basics to create my own. Hopefully it will all work out in the end!

I will take a look at the other materials you suggested!!

Thanks!


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Yes, her book is more about food science than recipes.

Mymilkexpired:

Let me know what you think of it.

Mark


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

*Size of Cake / Scaling Weight*
8-in. round : 12 oz.
7-in. round : 1 lb.
8-in. round : 1½ lbs.
10-in. round : 2 lbs.
12-in. round : 3 lbs.
14-in. round : 4 lbs.
17- x 24-in. sheet : 6 lbs.
8-in. angel food : 13 oz.


----------



## mymilkexpired (Nov 16, 2004)

Zukerig -- 

good info to keep with my recipes


----------

